# Paddy's Brewery



## Keith_N (22/12/04)

This afternoon I took some guys to Paddy's to celebrate not going to work for the rest of the year. Not all the beers were on tap, sadly the Wheat & Pale were missing. The Pilsner was awesome, but it ran 2nd when compared to the topless waitress who could balance $1 coins on her nipples. We all agreed that she was a very good waitress. I asked where the brewer was and was told he was sailing on the Harbour. Tough job!


----------



## Rubes (22/12/04)

What, what, what? I can't hear the word nipple without thinking of my old boiler.


----------



## Weizguy (23/12/04)

Hey, I dunno what the policy is re sexism here, but it's a bit rude to call your missus a "boiler", isn't it?  

Seth


----------



## Gerard_M (23/12/04)

Gentlemen
Firstly lets clear up a few points.I was not out sailing on the harbour on Wednesday. Geoff the manager of the pub was invited & as I wasn't around they assumed I was with him. Unfortunatly not. Wes Smith will verify that I was at the Macquarie Hotel doing the second water brew. 
At this time of year there are a number of functions during the week at Paddy's. Sometimes there are as many as 3 topless waitresses. They are all wonderful young ladies with great personalities or something like that.
 
Hope everybody enjoys the festive season to the best of their ability. Brewing will continue at Paddy's throughout the holidays, with 3 or 4 brand new beers ready by the last Saturday in Feb. for our next tasting night.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## kungy (26/12/04)

Gerard_M said:


> Brewing will continue at Paddy's throughout the holidays, with 3 or 4 brand new beers ready by the last Saturday in Feb. for our next tasting night.


 I have heard big things about the APA on tap, so i wanted to know does Paddys usually have this brew on tap most of the time. I want to go just for this APA

Cheers Will


----------



## spog (26/12/04)

what,s this what,s this paddys has good brews and topless women serving it, my b,day is due real soon maybe i should try spinning the missus some b,s reason too go to old sydney town, nah got to be dreaming! or is that fantasising.


----------



## Gerard_M (3/1/05)

Will - Paddys Pale (American) will be back on tap in about a month. we don't put the word American on the tap as it sells better without it.
This week we are filtering a Wit & the Ceylonese Pale Ale, and brewing another batch of the Chocolate Porter.
Spoq - The topless waitresses are usually there from Tues - Fri 10am -2pm, they stay a bit later on Fridays I think. The beers are worth the trip but I reckon you could find better scenery closer to home!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## spog (3/1/05)

ahhh c,mon gerard m. dont you go bursting my dirty dream bubble now,oh no oh noooo.


----------



## Weizguy (3/1/05)

So, GerardM, R U saying that the topless waitresses are, to be polite, um... plain-looking?
Your honesty is creditable.
Won't stop me from bringing some friends from Newcastle up to Paddy's.
Sethule
P.S. Do these waitresses know the words to "I Know What Boys Like"...?


----------



## Gerard_M (4/1/05)

Weiz
The Pilsner is still the favourite, with a new batch ready later next week.
Can't say I have seen a lingerie waitress that can beat a great beer in front of the cricket.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Cam (21/1/05)

Sorry for the ignorance - but which Paddy's is being mentioned here. I would love to try some of the beers talked about in this thread !


----------



## Bobby (21/1/05)

paddys on parramatta road flemington.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (21/1/05)

Topless barmaids eh?
I have an idea for the next ahb brewday.........


----------



## Gerard_M (22/1/05)

Paddy's Brewery @ The Markets Hotel
268 Parramatta Road Flemington
Now on tap we have 
Amber Ale
Black Ale
Choc Porter
Pilsner
Wheat
Summer Ale ( Was called Ceylonese Ale)
All of our beers are created from only Malted barley/wheat , hops , yeast & water. Nothing at all artificial. The same can not be said for the lingerie waitresses. Quite often you will find they contain artificial additives !

We have 2 batches of Porter in waiting to meet the filter at the moment.
The first is the normal Choc Porter that we have on tap at Paddy's. The other batch is a little darker and a little roasty. Bit of a mocha flavour to it. This is the Porter that is on tap at Gearins Hotel at Katoomba.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Kingy (17/2/08)

stumbled upon this place today accidently, was just driving past and noticed the sign "Boutique brewery", me and the missus called in (after doing some dodgy "u" turns on parramata road and surrounding streets). 

I had a choc porter and it was awesome except my taste buds where fairly shot from last nights effort.

The missus had the pilsner which after the bar maid wasted about 8 schooners trying to fill a schooner with froth tasted reasonably well. Choc porter was way better IMO.
If i didnt have to drive i wouldve settled in to a few more,plus the missus didnt like the bar maids attitude. (think the maid had an extremely high dose of caffiene)

As for topless waiters, it doesnt look like a sort of place where that type of behaviour would still be acceptable. LOL


----------



## oldbugman (17/2/08)

did they still have the 'lichee pilsner' on tap?
cant imagine them running out of it


----------

